# Dreading the weekend, who does that?



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Why?
Because H is flying in on Saturday morning, obnoxiously early. In laws will be picking him up. He will be seeing our daughter there (she's visiting the grandparents). Then he will drive to my son's to retrieve his stuff over there. We haven't seen each other since the end of February. Nothing has been said about wanting to see me. MIL says H owes me and the kids a face to face conversation about what he's doing to us (lots of details there). I'm not looking forward to being so close but not there. Already feeling somewhat excluded anyway. I keep telling myself that he doesn't even deserve to see me before October at our son's wedding. I am currently under construction so to speak (not talking plastic surgery here either.) and I want the final results to have as much impact as possible.

So I guess I wanted to see if anyone could suggest how I should deal with the "excluded syndrome"? I can't go out of town as I have no car. I just anticipate spending the weekend locked in my room with the TV on and the computer on my lap.
Seriously, help me!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

cherokee96red said:


> Why?
> Because H is flying in on Saturday morning, obnoxiously early. In laws will be picking him up. He will be seeing our daughter there (she's visiting the grandparents). Then he will drive to my son's to retrieve his stuff over there. We haven't seen each other since the end of February. Nothing has been said about wanting to see me. MIL says H owes me and the kids a face to face conversation about what he's doing to us (lots of details there). I'm not looking forward to being so close but not there. Already feeling somewhat excluded anyway. I keep telling myself that he doesn't even deserve to see me before October at our son's wedding. I am currently under construction so to speak (not talking plastic surgery here either.) and I want the final results to have as much impact as possible.
> 
> So I guess I wanted to see if anyone could suggest how I should deal with the "excluded syndrome"? I can't go out of town as I have no car. I just anticipate spending the weekend locked in my room with the TV on and the computer on my lap.
> Seriously, help me!


I would go out if I could. Even if it means getting a cab to go to the mall or a just a cup of coffee; bring a book with you, take your laptop if you have to. I find it painful to stay home alone on the weekends.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

That's how I spend my weekends anyway, cherokee! I am so lazy. Well, my job is grueling so by the time it's Friday I am on lockdown.

I can't imagine how you feel, though. I'd be pretty down, too.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

A job would be most welcome right now as would a home, a car, a life. "Home" is a bedroom at a friend's house. Haven't worked outside the home in 11 years although we had our own business, worked from home. So here I sit with nothing! No wonder I have days of non-stop tears. Sometimes I feel so broken and useless.

Ok, enough wallowing in self pity for now. Sometimes I just can't seem to help it.


----------

